# Cleaning underwear?



## luckyme225

I haven't had the joy of Connor pooping in his underwear yet (thank goodness) but I'm sure my day will come soon. My question is how do you clean poop out of underwear? I think that I'll fling the poop into the toilet but what do you do after that? Soak it in a bucket with water or do you put in soap?


----------



## kiwimama

I suppose it depends how long it was left in the underwear before you got to it... I'm sure if you pop in a bucket of hot water for awhile most of it will come off and then into the wash as normal. I haven't had any experience of this yet, my lo is still in nappies, but I suspect there's not much to it really.


----------



## Magoo.2006

This is what I did with my son's accident underwear.

I would indeed put the poop in the toilet and flush it. Be ready for different textures...solid and soft. 

Then I would take it to the sink in the laundry room where I had a bottle of anti-bacterial soap. I would rinse it out and then give it a quick wash with the soap.

After that is hang to dry to await next load in the washer or straith in the washer if I was doing laundry at the time. Peed in underwear would get the same treatment as poop ones. That method worked well for me.

I guess a bucket would work too...but I wouldn't want to deal with the poop filled water in the bucket if the underwear had not been rinsed before. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## luckyme225

Thanks for the idea Magoo. Though sometimes I wonder whats worse, dirty underwear or dirty potty. I've found cleaning poop out of the little potty makes me :sick:


----------



## sabby52

What I did was have a little bucket in the bathroom and any underware that could be saved was steeped in the bucket then washed by hand before going in the washer. If it was a really bad one the underware would have been threw out. I found that for the first few months the best thing to do is buy the cheapest underware you can find, that way you dont mind if you have to throw it out. I have heard girls on another forum talking about Mal-mart and that you can get really, really cheap underware for kids there, I don't know as I am not from the US. xx


----------



## anita665

I'd rinse them out and stick them in the wash as soon as I could personally. Milton do an antibacterial liquid you can put in with your usual detergent.


----------



## DonnaBallona

if its really bad and the poo is soft :sick:, then when I was nannying I used to put the pants into the toilet, hold onto them tight, and then flush the loo.

the strong water running over them used to take off most of the nasties and then Id soak them in a little water and soap powder in a bucket, then wash as normal.

if they were terrible though (or I just couldnt face it :lol:) have to say I did the same as sabby52 and chucked them away...

Good Luck!


----------



## Singl3Daddy

toss the poo from the pants in a nappy bag, that saves me from having to clean the sides of the toilet, cleaning out a dirty potty sometimes means i have to clean the sides of the toilet after tipping the poo in there. 

ive thrown away more pants than ive cleaned. he's poos seam to smell worse the older he gets


----------



## jane99

I swear by Napisan, it steralises at low temperatures & gets rid of stains. Safe to use on coloureds & you dont need to pre-soak (thats if you managed to get rid of most of the poo beforehand). Just pop it in with your washing powder. Its fabulous.

Its cheap too (about £2 for a box in Tescos).


----------



## suzib76

i never ever cleaned a poo accident i just chucked the pants in the bin


----------

